# Panic Button App



## Hooked (20/9/19)

Does anyone know about this and if it works?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (20/9/19)

Have a look at the Namola app and Namola Plus gadget. Excellant service and highly endorsed.
https://www.namola.com/namola-plus

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

